# Filter surface area.



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am trying to come up with a solution to have enough filter area at 300fpm and and at the furnace wile still using standard size through away filters. 

My problem is I have to have my metal shop custom fab everything and I dont always have enough room for multible filters.
The next problem the cost of the job is much higher than my compitition so I am loosing sales. People are just not interested or dont care if it is done correct. (Maybe it us not selling the value enough also)

What do you think about increasing the fpm and going with higher velosity washable. 
I dont really like the washable due to it is not simple enough for customers to do. At least not as simple as just swapping a through away.

Any ideas.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Use 4 or 5" media air filters.

or, use 500 FPM for your air filters.


----------



## JohnH1 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a hard time finding the sqft of surface area in any docs. or even cfm vs sp for through away filters. Is there a rule of thumb for calculating the surface area of 4 or 5" filters.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

You have to look up their rating for the FPM 300 or 500 and see if it meets your needs.
Its on the sites of the OEMs.


----------



## qualityfiltersnow (Jul 26, 2011)

This is not a plug for me, just a good recommendation. Go to www best air pro .com they are in the Chicago area.

They have a MERV 7 disposable. It has only .11 restriction to airflow at 300FPM and uses fiberglass media. But the media has a chlorinated Polyolephin on it so it really sticks the dirt to it. It's like getting a pleat, and having the low pressure drop. Definiteyl stay away from the pleats that look like a wave from the depot stores. And the pleats with no side walls that collapse have a low pressure drop because the air just goes around them at high velocities, can't image a vertical install on those things. Good luck!


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

throw not through, spellcheck


----------



## artco (Oct 3, 2010)

How often do you want the filters changed?
Keep away from fiberglass or what the industry calls standard. They don't last and before long you will have extremely dirty coils.
We used polyester type filters manufactured by Tri Dim from VA and had good luck with them, with 4 changes annually.
They were used in commercial/retail systems


----------

